# Eight years to recognize this genius...



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

*ME*!!

Eight years ago I couldn't listen to these songs without cringing at all the mistakes. Now, all I can hear is what's good about them! There's a lesson in self-confidence. Anyone feeling this?

(Btw, that site is NOT recommended as a place to post your creations. I haven't participated in years, and also, I see very few names I would recognize from eight years ago. Maybe we need a Canadian Songwriters Forum that can post MP3's.)

Please check out these six toons of mine. They are all *completely* different.

the kozy king - Wonder Woman presented by IndiemusicPeople.com
the kozy king - The Twenty-Worst Century (We Can't Slow Down) presented by IndiemusicPeople.com
the kozy king - Old Vinyl __(1991 Demo) presented by IndiemusicPeople.com
the kozy king - Goodbye Grey Sky presented by IndiemusicPeople.com
the kozy king - What Ever Happened To You? presented by IndiemusicPeople.com
the kozy king - Finally Cool presented by IndiemusicPeople.com


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Edit: now this one seems to work. 

the kozy king presented by IndieMusicPeople.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Huh? My tablet won't connect to the server from the link.


delete the 's' in https.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


> delete the 's' in https.


Dang, I don't see any https anywhere...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Dang, I don't see any https anywhere...


http*s*://indiemusicpeople.com/artist_mobile.aspx?ID=63558


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Why not post your six toons in this thread? 

I have been listening to them and they are great!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm liking 'Twenty-Worst Century'.
the kozy king - The Twenty-Worst Century (We Can't Slow Down) presented by IndiemusicPeople.com


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

greco said:


> Why not post your six toons in this thread?
> .


Edit: Links to individual songs work. Lyrics, chords and credits included


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

None of the links worked for me including the repost from Laisotle .


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

John Reilly said:


> None of the links worked for me including the repost from Laisotle .


Thanks for the heads up. Don't know what to do. Doesn't matter. Thx.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I took out the s in http and it worked. 

Songs sound like fun. The vinyl one rocks.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Don't know what to do. Doesn't matter. Thx.


Now I`m curios , must be my virus protection or firewall . It dose matter KapnKrunch .


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Like @laristotle said. Copy link and remove the S. It works.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I dunno boys. 

I click on the address, it changes to "https", I remove the "s", it works at the time, and when 
I come back it is broken again. 

Anyway, I am glad a couple of you got to experience my "genius". Lol.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

BTW, I emailed the link to friends and family and no one had a problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> when I come back it is broken again.


At this point, there's no getting around that.
I know that admin's been working on it for a while.


KapnKrunch said:


> BTW, I emailed the link to friends and family and no one had a problem.


It's only links from this forum.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I got there finally KapnKrunch . I went to IndiemusicPeople.com , and entered the kozy king as author and listened to them all and it was worth going through the maze . Your lyric writing playing and composing are all good . Old Vinyl and Finally Cool jumped out at me , and I liked them all .
I had just gone back in time after Christmas and reviewed everything I had recorded from the 70`s to late 90`s and like you I was surprised how miner some of the glitches were , not like I remembered ,and that there were cool things I hadn't noticed before .


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good stuff. 'Finally Cool' was a fun one.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@laristotle @greco @sambonee @John Reilly @jb welder

Thanks for going through the hassle. I got a SoundCloud account yesterday and promise to put some effort into that...

I expected more posting of personal music on this forum than I actually see. I really enjoy listening to other people's successes and attempts. Collaborations especially.

One thing that this site has in common with the one I posted in this thread, is how much time we are willing to spend discussing miscellaneous stuff that has nothing to do with the forum. I am trying to get away from that. I will confess that I have willing provoked discussion and laughed at the excessive response in the shadows. Remember the thread on eggs? Or my "i-can't-smell-coffee" thread? LMAO! No harm meant, but...

Let's have MORE MUSIC! LESS BULLSHIT! Lol. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2019)

I hear ya. Unfortunately, life gets in the way of music sometimes and 
when I encounter stuff that I find funny or worth sharing, I do.
Rock on! \\m//


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Recent Jam on the 5 


If y’all like original stuff. We should have a sharing spot.


----------

